# Moth ID help (Yellow Underwing?)



## Overread (Sep 21, 2017)

A couple of photos from the trap, not a good night and only caught three moths in the trap so a quieter night; but then again its not the best nor warmest of weather and it is getting into mid September.

I'd greatly appreciate any help in moth ID/photography critique/any tips/pointers

I believe this to be a Large Yellow Underwing (Nocuta pronuba) based on the overall wing shape and markings. It doesn't seem to have enough markings, esp on the lower ends of the wing to make it a lesser nor a lunar variant. However I could well be mistaken.












Taken with Canon 7D and Sigma 70mm macro
Both taken at f13, ISO 100, 1/200sec (my 7D can sync faster, but its already flashing a warning light when using the wireless canon setup as its an older body).

Lighting was one flash either side with softbox, the one on the right having a larger box. I did aim for generally even lighting rather than being more creative with it, though wanted a little shadowing going on.


----------

